# Continental Black Chili



## Mr. Jones (Jul 4, 2006)

On the surface (if all of Continental's marketing claims are true), this Black Chili stuff seems pretty cool. So cool in fact, that I'm thinking of ordering a pair of Continental GP 4000 Ss to put on my new Canyon bike I'm building up. They're cheaper than the Veloflex Corsas I was planning on using, although they are heavier. If anyone has any experience with this stuff, your input would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## spin150 (May 24, 2005)

They are supposed to have 20% less rolling resistance than the regular GP4000, so that sounds interesting. I got great mileage out of GP3000, but had two sidewall blowouts within a couple of months with the 4000. Check out the Schwalbe Ultremo, that's what I will try next.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*please tell us more about those GP4000 sidewall blows*



spin150 said:


> They are supposed to have 20% less rolling resistance than the regular GP4000, so that sounds interesting. I got great mileage out of GP3000, but had two sidewall blowouts within a couple of months with the 4000. Check out the Schwalbe Ultremo, that's what I will try next.


I also have GP4000 (2006 model, not S) and my sidewalls do look a bit fragile (by eye) although they have not burst (yet?).

Please tell me what is your weight and what tyre pressures were you using on your GP4000 which blew their sidewalls? Was it front or rear tyre? What was the tyre mileage when the sidewall burst open?

Thanks!


----------



## spin150 (May 24, 2005)

acid_rider said:


> I also have GP4000 (2006 model, not S) and my sidewalls do look a bit fragile (by eye) although they have not burst (yet?).
> 
> Please tell me what is your weight and what tyre pressures were you using on your GP4000 which blew their sidewalls? Was it front or rear tyre? What was the tyre mileage when the sidewall burst open?
> 
> Thanks!


I weigh 140 lbs and always have my tires at 120 psi. Both blowouts happened on the rear. The first was an almost new tire (hit a piece of gravel) with less than 300 miles on it. The second one had about 3000 miles on it with plenty of thread left (those indicator holes were still visible), and I did not notice hitting anything - just a loud bang and that was it. So I am not sure if the thin sidewall is to blame or just some sharp objects on the road.

I have posted this before, and others were astonished by this, but I used to get at least 5000 miles out of a GP3000 rear, and the front tire usually gets moved to the rear. I still have a GP3000 on an old front wheel, it must have at lest 10000 miles on it.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*The bounce*



spin150 said:


> I weigh 140 lbs and always have my tires at 120 psi.


You don't mention tire width, but unless those are 20 mm tires, that's awfully high pressure for someone of your weight. You'd get better traction, much more comfort, better tire wear, and virtually no loss in rolling resistance at 100 psi.


----------



## Mashmaniac (Jun 21, 2004)

I've used GP 3000 and GP4000 for many many miles without ever having a sidewall blowout. I weigh 215lbs and inflate to 120psi.


----------



## wfrogge (Mar 5, 2007)

Continental Black Chili 

Warning: Pregnant women, the elderly and children under 10 should avoid prolonged exposure to Continental Black Chili . 
Caution: Continental Black Chili may suddenly accelerate to dangerous speeds. 
Continental Black Chili Contains a liquid core, which, if exposed due to rupture, should not be touched, inhaled, or looked at. 
Do not use Continental Black Chili on concrete.


Discontinue use of Continental Black Chili if any of the following occurs: 
Itching 
Vertigo 
Dizziness 
Tingling in extremities 
Loss of balance or coordination 
Slurred speech 
Temporary blindness 
Profuse sweating 
Heart palpitations 

If Continental Black Chili begins to smoke, get away immediately. Seek shelter and cover head. 
Continental Black Chili may stick to certain types of skin. 

When not in use, Continental Black Chili should be returned to its special container and kept under refrigeration... 

Failure to do so relieves the makers of Continental Black Chili , and its parent company Continental, of any and all liability. 

Ingredients of Continental Black Chili include an unknown glowing substance which fell to Earth, presumably from outer space. 

Continental Black Chili has been shipped to our troops in Saudi Arabia and is also being dropped by our warplanes on Iraq. 

Do not taunt Continental Black Chili . 

Continental Black Chili comes with a lifetime guarantee. 

Continental Black Chili 

ACCEPT NO SUBSTITUTES!


----------



## Balderick (Jul 11, 2006)

I have 4000s on my bike at the moment - or until this morning I did. Front sidewall was irrepairably damaged must have clipped something but do not recall doing anything that might have cut the sidewall.

My impressions (having used Corsa CXs, Conti 4000, Conti Force/Attack, Conti Ultragatorskins, Michelin ProRace, ProRace2 and ProRace Service Course) are:

* The 4000s feels slightly more supple than the 4000, and a lot more supple than the Ultragatorskins, but not as nice a ride as any of the Prorace variants or the Force/Attack

*4000s has more grip than all but the Force/Attack and Service Course but wears better than those two tyre types.

* 4000s does not seem to hum along as nicely as the Service Course.

* 4000s seems to be reasonably resistant to punctures - far better (for me) than the Michelin offerings and the Vittoria but not noticably better than the 4000 or the Force Attack.

For me, I would get the Force/Attack over the 4000s, but that is just me.

For those that wonder where my perspective comes from - 6'1", 103kg, racer with nighttime training/commute.


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

Kerry Irons said:


> You don't mention tire width, but unless those are 20 mm tires, that's awfully high pressure for someone of your weight. You'd get better traction, much more comfort, better tire wear, and virtually no loss in rolling resistance at 100 psi.


You beat me to it..I weigh 165 to 170 and use 100 or slightly less on a rear gp 4000 or gatorskin and 90 to 95 on a front tire. The ride quality was like night and day when I reduced from 110 psi..In addition to lowering my saddle to 1cm below the Lemond formula this was the best move I've made with my equipment. It turned a good ride into a great ride.


----------



## drewmcg (Sep 19, 2005)

PBK has a GP 4000 "black chili" selling for $37 (free shipping): http://probikekit.com/display.php?code=Y1015 .

They also have the 4000s with "black chili" compound, and a black sidewall w/grey lettering, but seemingly identical specs, selling for $42: http://probikekit.com/display.php?code=y1014 .

Are these the same tires, with different sidewall graphics? Or is there a real difference. Hate to waste $5.00 per tire for nothing.

Road Bike Action magazine gave the 4000s a rave review this month. Basically said that anyone not riding tubulars should be riding these for training/racing.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*A new best*



drewmcg said:


> Road Bike Action magazine gave the 4000s a rave review this month. Basically said that anyone not riding tubulars should be riding these for training/racing.


No offense, but I think we've all heard that one before. 

Note: I ride these tires and like them, but they are not the second coming. Neither are any other tires I've ever ridden, IMO.


----------



## drewmcg (Sep 19, 2005)

Balderick said:


> * 4000s does not seem to hum along as nicely as the Service Course.


... by this you mean that the 4000s seems to have less rolling resistance than all but the Service Course (thus better than Force/Attack)?


----------



## Balderick (Jul 11, 2006)

drewmcg said:


> ... by this you mean that the 4000s seems to have less rolling resistance than all but the Service Course (thus better than Force/Attack)?


No - sorry - I was not clear. I found the Service Course rolls better than the Force/Attack, and which are in turn better than the 4000s (but there is not much between the 4000s and the Force/Attack).


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

FWIW...my top three

1)Deda Open Corsa RS (300 tpi). Great ride. Supple and roll like no tomorrow
2)Conti 4000S (330 tpi) Great ride, supple, roll well, turn well
3)Vit Open Corsa CX (290 tpi) A bit harder than the previous two, turn like crazy, roll well

The Contis are damn nice with latex tubes in them. And yes, they do ride as well as a tubular. I've never liked the offerings from Michelin, especially the ProGrip. I've found the PR and PR2 tires cut easily and don't handle as well as the three tire mentioned above.


----------

